# jacksonville johnsen skiff



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright so I have been working on this boat for a good while now. Things got a little sidetracked when we had our first baby but now i'm finally putting the finishing touches on it. I bought this boat from whitesnooky on here, then picked up a motor and started the build. All in all it's turned out pretty decent. Enjoy and i'll post more pics once its all complete. <div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1160.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fq495%2Fjdpeterson1%2FMobile%2520Uploads%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q495/jdpeterson1/Mobile%20Uploads/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

ok and for the record i'm not sure how to really post these pics, never done this before but i believe if you click enough of those links there, one of them works and you can view all the photos.... i hope


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome job !!! Ive got the same skiff and it's gonna look similar when I'm done !   I like the way you used part of that center seat for the center box !   


What size motor and how much does it way ?   How fast ? I gotta know .. I'm in the process of choosing an outboard for my johnson skiff . 

Thanks for the post !


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

You're a good man gatorgeist, I couldn't figure that out. It's a 4 stroke mercury 20hp not sure on weight but two men can lift with ease. If I had to guess just the boat prolly 200-250. According to gps we were moving 27-29 wot with two 200+lbs guys and full gear with full tank of gas. It surprised the heck out of me to be honest. It jumps up on plane super fast and doesn't take much at all to pole. You're gonna love it man, there fun little boats


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

That is a great looking skiff . Nice job on the mods !


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, great work!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Very Nice job  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif], and I know that ramp that's my stomping grounds!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Have a little different model. Nice job on your mods. What thickness plywood did you use on deck and gunnels?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll be damn! That's nice lookin skiff! Reminds me of my old Johnsen!


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Whitesnooky that is your old skiff


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Once again nice job. If you wouldn't mind sharing what thickness plywood did you use on front and rear decks?


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry bout that L in L. I wanted to save weight as much as possible so I used 1/2" and just braced it good. It worked out great and there is no movement or flex in it at all


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I was hoping 1/2" that is what I planned to use.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wanted to just ask a couple questions.....

1. Where is your battery located ?

2. How much water does it draft at idle and underway ? 

3. Did you put a false floor in ? 

Thanks


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

gatorgeist i havent put the battery in place yet or wired up my switches. my original plan was for the battery to be inside the hatch in the back of the boat, but these boats seem to squat pretty bad so Im going to put it up front to help balance the load out. I would definetly take your boat out first before you make any permenant decisions. as far as a false floor, i was going to but didnt end up doing it just to spare the extra weight but after taking it out in a good chop, i'm thinking about rigging up something just to stiffin up the hull. you can feel it flexing, not horrible but it is noticeable. As far as draft goes, I wish i could give you some solid numbers but I havent ever took a tape to it or anything but it is definetly shallow. my best guess would be around 6 inchs at most. I have a jack plate on so it helps get me shallower running also


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I realized you commented on my build before ...... 

I'm getting close to being done so I'm just ironing out some details. 

So what I got so far is... Open front under deck (just like yours).., Dry storage under where I sit, the stern looks just like yours but I'm wondering .... Do you think I shuld raise the transom? I think you could still use a short shaft with a jack plate. I also added a false floor.... Everything on my boat is nidacore so I'm hoping it's lite. 
I'm thinking of putting the battery forward and gas in back ? 

Thanks for the help ... I haven even had the hull in the water so your advise is important as your the only person I know of that has the exact same hull.


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

gatorgeist check your messages, sent you a pm


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> I realized you commented on my build before  ......
> 
> I'm getting close to being done so I'm just ironing out some details.
> 
> ...


I would raise the transom. That is one thing that I wished I had done to my johnsen. Especially if you're anchored and it gets choppy. Like stated, these boats do squat and since I had a full deck it added more weight and I sometimes had a little water come over with a bad wave.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks again guys .... I'm gonna go ahead and make the hull a longshaft transom .


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

Thats one of the nest looking johnsen ive seen!


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks for all the kind words guys


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you want to sell it? haha


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Leakinleana, I love the layout of your skiff as is. Are you planning on changing it? 

Jasonp, great work, your skiff looks amazing.


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Bustaschell- it's been sold for about a yr and a half or so now. Fun little boat while it lasted but I wanted something a little bigger for the family. Sold it to a guy in savannah ga


----------

